

Camera+: The Road to 3 Million (infographic) - Titanous
http://taptaptap.com/blog/cameraplus-the-road-to-3-million/

======
theli0nheart
Now this is what I call an infographic!

Unlike many others which I have seen in the recent past, this infographic
delivers a ton of data in a very clear, concise, easy to parse way.

I can't stand those infographics that just throw a bunch of numbers onto a
canvas and expect it to make any sense. There was one on bottled water [1]
that was a perfect example of this.

[1]: <http://www.onlineeducation.net/bottled_water>

------
kelnos
Not bad, $2.7m in sales over a year, 8 people, gives you around $350k per
person. Presumably they're not sharing equally, but that's still not a bad
return for the first year on the market. I wonder how many person-years it
took to build and market... I would assume less than 8, so they seem to have
done pretty well for themselves.

~~~
flyosity
Nearly every one of their apps have gone #1, not to mention all their MacHeist
revenue, so their small team is doing really, REALLY well on an individual
basis since they mostly do a profit share between teammates.

------
athst
The first infographic I've seen in a while that is actually good - insightful
data, good design, and it actually has real analysis behind it. I don't think
I've ever seen a circle time chart like that before - really cool.

------
keyle
I now use it pretty much every day. I've only got good things to say about
this app.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightfocus/>

Sadly, they never responded to my improvement suggestion list. Now I see why.

------
zach
Worth pointing out that the Instagram launch was on October 6, right in the
middle of that gap between Camera+'s banhammering over VolumeSnap and their
December reinstatement. Talk about great timing.

------
hrabago
I wonder how they got the top effects and scene mode numbers. Do they send
usage information from the app to their servers?

~~~
Timothee
When you share a picture from the app to Twitter, it's uploaded to campl.us.
Along with the picture itself comes the metadata of the various filters used.

------
antihero
Would it not be prudent to port it to Android and make further revenue, then?

~~~
bignoggins
Android paid apps sell horribly. Since taptaptap makes paid apps exclusively,
I'm guessing that's why they are sticking with iOS.

~~~
roc
The developer of the iOS game "BattleHeart" has announced some notable success
with a paid-app port to Android recently[1]. Not at a level of equivalence,
but at the level of 'worth doing' [2].

Though that uptake may not translate to a non-game app. Particularly in a
niche skewed so heavily toward Apple's base, rather than Google's. And hinging
on a component that reviews very well out of the box on the iPhone and as
middling on many Android models.

[1] <http://mikamobile.blogspot.com/2011/06/android.html>

[2] Caveat two: he was using Unity middleware, which greatly lowers the effort
of porting.

~~~
bignoggins
Yes but BattleHeart is not a top 200 even in iPhone games if I remember the
article correctly. Camera+ is Top 10 overall, which based on my experience in
the app store means its probably selling at a 100x greater rate than
Battleheart. So there is a huge difference in addressable market between the
two apps.

------
smackfu
Enough with the infographics!

------
bryonrealey
Camera+ is the single best app I've added to my iPhone4!

------
resnamen
This is the web, not a magazine. We don't need information packaged in this
form. I don't like this trend; it's abusive to my scrollwheel.

~~~
ugh
Huh?

This should be an HTML document – if only to make it at least a tiny bit more
accessible and also to allow you to, for example, copy text. So sure, that’s
not so nice.

But what’s your problem with packaging information this way? Scrolling (and
not paging) is one of the most elemental properties of the web. They could
have added interactivity but that’s additional work you can’t really demand.

I don’t understand what you want.

------
superstructor
This is a must have application for iPhone4. Its far superior to every other
photo app and I've tried them all. If you ever use your camera, at all, buy
this app.

